# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  How to minimise costs of building surveyor and/or structural engineer

## AndreReno

I am looking at putting a dbl brick, two storey addition on the back of my brick veneer house. On the front I will also replace the roof (necessary) but steepen the pitch so I can get an attic out of it, (with dormers). 
A friend recently had a large bill for engineering because a few drawings were required re: structural specs..... so I was considering doing all the drafting myself, including structural (internal pillars) retaining walls specs diagrams myself: then I was hoping to find a structural engineer or building surveyor to specify some beam sizes according to spans and certify my drawings for a reasonable fee(??) 
My question is: is this commonly done or do engineers always  insist on their own drawings?  My drawings will be mostly copied from similar projects. Does it save much money? 
Also, do I need a building surveyor if I have an engineer to sign off on the plans. 
If I also need a building surveyor, what can I expect to pay and for what service, other than a sign off of my own drafted plans?
I've spoke to my council on this, and got different answers. 
any advice would be appreciated.

----------


## joynz

I guess you could save money by using Council and not a private surveyor - assuming WA allows the choice. 
With the engineering, I would be surprised if an engineer would sign off on something they hadn't actually drawn.  It's their reputation and insurance premiums at stake. 
I suggest getting several quotes for the engineering so there are no surprises and then just select the cheapest.

----------


## AndreReno

Thanks for your input Joynz,
I would prefer to have it done privately and have minimal involvement from council. 
I have spreadsheeted the difference for construction valued at 200,000(see below). The price of having council certify, seems cheap..additional.$260, I suppose it  would it cost me much more from a private building surveyor. Do you think?           Uncertified       Construction Value Calc Value  Building Permit for House and Residential Buildings  0.0032 200000 640  Building Services Levy    0.0009 200000 180  CTF Levy payable when value of works is above $20,000 0.002 200000 400         Total 1220                      Certified          Building Permit for House and Residential Buildings  0.0019 200000 380  Building Services Levy    0.0009 200000 180  CTF Levy payable when value of works is above $20,000 0.002 200000 400         Total 960

----------


## joynz

Not sure about WA, but in Vic when I looked at it the cost to go private was double.  On the other hand, much faster.

----------

